
Hacking Around with AirSerbia's InFlight WiFi - jewbacca
https://networksaremadeofstring.com/blog/2016/09/28/hacking-around-with-air-serbia-wifi/
======
jewbacca
Same system on a WestJet flight I just took (and was poking around in).

